# Dead beat dad



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I have a wonderful 7 yr old grandson with the fore mentioned sperm donor. The little guys a dead eye and been shooting with me since 3. I have an old 10/22 I would like to turn into a Archangel for him. Hes quite the sport has several kings, snapper, red ,blues flounder ect. I just want him to grow up to be a mans man. Anyone have a good resource for this kit? LOL when it rains it pours I am going to slow build a 15 for my son. Hope to see Dixie soon on that one...


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

i tried the maurader archangel kit, ended up not liking it, made the gun less accurate due to the irons being poor on it 

dont know about the other archangel kit, it looks really cool but has a cheap plastic feel to it, i know the kit cost as much as a used rifle lol

the tapco kit is cheaper, and more low profile, just my 2 cents, after having a sig 522 the kit gun just dont feel right, love the 10-22 just not with the marurader kit

my friend has this one, it feels decent 

http://www.amazon.com/Tapco-Intrafuse-Standard-Stock-System/dp/B000VYOE34


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Was not a fan of the archangel kit. Had one and had tons of feeding issues. I'll stick to the factory setup.


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

+1

The marauder kit looks cool, that's it. I didn't have any feeding issues with mine, but it felt like an airsoft gun. I put my 10/22 back in its hogue stock and it's much better.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Here is a site just for rim fire,I learned a ton of info from these guys.

http://rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

AWESOME thanks all!


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*++++1*

I agree with everyone about aftermarket add on for the 10-22, at first they seem cool and neat, but they cost alot and really take away from the allready super gun. I just would put a good scope or Red Dot sight on the origional and put a good trigger in it and shoot away all day.:thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have to dissagree about aftermarket stuff on 10/22's. This is one of mine I set up for target shooting and it cost me less then $200 for the barrell and stock.*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Heres another.*


*Oops, thats my Savage 17, sorry.*


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Do a search for 10/22 ar and you'll find all you need. They make a kit to turn your ruger into an ar...sort of.....I think their name is Nordic Components


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

nordic kit are very expensive, a $500 10-22 is still a 10-22 lol

the tapco is a good cheap way to get that ar look, ive even bought a dedicated spikes AR22 and it was boring to shoot (for the price)

you dont feel bad when you have a few hundred in a 10-22 but breaking 5 bills makes you feel a little regret (me at least)

ive had

sig 522
spikes ar22
plum crazy 22 lower with cmmg upper
10-22 maurader
s&w 15-22
gsg 22

out of all those, the sig shot the best, most fun, all were close in price

just my 2 cent, that tapco stock for $75 may be all you need, plus you can stock UP on Ruger factory 25rd mags, they are the ONLY ones i trust and are 100%


----------

